# Different ways to finish



## HandyDrywall (Apr 17, 2011)

I am new to finishing and just by reading the post I see on this site , it seems to me they're rules to finishing but many ways to achieve the common goal. I also hear people talk about how bad some people are at taping . That's the part that concerns me . From an experts point of view , what would you consider a bad taping job ? I only hand tape right now , bc I believe before you go out and purchase boxes , banjos, and bazookas you first need to know how to hand tape . Why do so many people frown on mesh tape ? If you use a setting compound and use paper on the corners why not use it ? It eliminates pre filling right ? and you can put on a tape coat faster than with a reel if you are working alone ? Use mesh on flats and butts paper on corners and you can put two coats on in one day easily.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

the only thing i can really tell you is "if it works for you and doesn't give you alot of call backs then go with it" everyone has there own method of taping, finishing installing corner bead and so on.....there's more than 1 way to skin a cat !!


----------



## HandyDrywall (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea . I just want to make sure i am doing things the right way . I feel that's the only way I can be successful . Why does HO , GC's, and Builders look at you like your crazy if you ask for mesh and hot mud ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

HandyDrywall said:


> Yea . I just want to make sure i am doing things the right way . I feel that's the only way I can be successful . Why does HO , GC's, and Builders look at you like your crazy if you ask for mesh and hot mud ?


throw all your mesh away ..... go paper... down the road you will know why . faster is not always better. unless you like spreading drop cloths ,and working around expensive furniture,and priceless stuff .


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

HandyDrywall said:


> Yea . I just want to make sure i am doing things the right way . I feel that's the only way I can be successful . Why does HO , GC's, and Builders look at you like your crazy if you ask for mesh and hot mud ?Because that is what they would probably use:whistling2:all material has a purpose, tape and 2 coat in a day usually means small job..hotmud would be fine if you wanna stay on job all day and cant wait til next day. If I was not busy would rather use reg mud and hit it next day.Hotmud is good for deep fill, big floats and fixin blisters.Dont want to run hm thru any tool,that sht beats up tools.dont have anything bad to say about mesh,just dont use it much.Good Luck


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

The constaints that need to be exploited in finishing are drying time and call back time. Subordinate all your efforts to those and you will continuously improve the process. Make it wet and make it right. Find ways to exploit repetition, limit moves, and keep common variation defects in check as you progress. At the end of the day, it's what you do to set yourself up for an effect days work tomorrow. Make as much wet today as you can so you can make it wet again tomorrow.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Definition of a bad taping job: If you can see the taping job after paint.....it was a bad taping job


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

....


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

moore said:


> throw all your mesh away ..... go paper... down the road you will know why . faster is not always better. unless you like spreading drop cloths ,and working around expensive furniture,and priceless stuff .


:thumbsup: well said !!!! SPEED KILLS !!:hang:


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Only if you crash. Limits need to be tested to be found, just tread carefully.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

moore said:


> throw all your mesh away ..... Go paper... Down the road you will know why . Faster is not always better. Unless you like spreading drop cloths ,and working around expensive furniture,and priceless stuff .


for free!!!!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> throw all your mesh away ..... go paper... down the road you will know why . faster is not always better. unless you like spreading drop cloths ,and working around expensive furniture,and priceless stuff .


I can suck it up and do most jobs but this work really gives me the sh!ts.


----------

